
The Point Of Technological Singularity  - amazedsaint
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140424154617-23992197-the-point-of-technological-singularity
======
sharemywin
what's the difference between collective intelligence artificial intelligence?
because most of the examples given are collective intelligence. other peoples
input scored and summarized.

